# Article on mental blockages



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

> Overcoming Barriers & Mental Blockages
> 
> >> Introduction
> 
> ...


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

I found it here: http://www.galamind.com/articles/overcoming-mental-block-and-barriers.aspx

The site is commercial (not sure what they sell) but i thought the article was quite insightful and well-written.

EDIT. It seems they're selling self-improvement software apps. I'm not affiliated with them in any way and don't want to promote their products. I wouldn't rely on any such software for sure.


----------

